# Bikepark "die 1."



## KuSi89 (12. Juli 2015)

Hi,
ich wollte demnächst das erste mal in den Bikepark ---> Winterberg.
Ich fahre seit ca. 2 Jahren im AM bis "light" Enduro Bereich allerdings lasse ich "Drops" die höher sind als 50cm links liegen, Sprünge über Tables & Co. sind grundsätzlich nicht mein Ding.
Insgesamt würde ich mich als (semi) Fortgeschritten bezeichnen.
Ich habe ein Dartmoor Primal 26", ich weiß keine Bikepark Freigabe aber die Strecken die mich interessieren (Conti, Bell, Four Cross halt die "leichten" ;-)) sollten damit doch kein Problem darstellen.
Nun bin ich mir in ein paar Sachen noch unsicher ich besitze keinen FullFace Helm und würde mir vor Ort einen leihen, allerdings bin ich Brillenträger... hat da jemand Erfahrungen die Aussagen im Netz dazu sind ziemlich verschieden. Kontaktlinsen sind leider nicht möglich!
Ansonsten wollte ich mit Knieprotektoren und nem Deuter Attack 20 an den Start  Safety First!  Oder ist das übertrieben?
Bei der Reifenwahl bin ich auch sehr verunsichert... aktuell sind vorne und hinten NobbyNic drauf in 2,25 bzw 2,1 der vorne ist allerdings nur Dual Comp..
Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob die Reifen auf diesem Brechsand die richtige Wahl sind, vor allem bei etwas höherem Tempo. 
Falls euch sonst noch etwas einfällt das ich für Winterberg unbedingt wissen muss --> Her mit den Infos! 

Danke

Gruß
Markus


----------



## everywhere.local (12. Juli 2015)

Hi,

bist du dir der Unternehmung sicher? Knieprotektoren solltest du auf jeden Fall tragen, Fullface besser auch. Rückenprotektor/Panzer wäre gut, Rucksack ist unnötig und stört nur. Reifenwahl ist so ziemlich egal. der NN ist schon ok, bin den ziemlich lang am VR in 4X-Rennen gefahren - vermutlich schneller als "etwas höheres Tempo". Vielleicht ziehst du ja in Betracht, dir einen Freerider dort zu leihen.. ich meine, wenn du schon mal im Bikepark bist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KuSi89 (12. Juli 2015)

Ist es denn so unsicher mit dem "Primal" im Bikepark die leichten Strecken zu fahren?  Das was ich von den besagten Strecke aus dem Netz kenne sieht absolut machbar aus! Abgesehen von der Steilheit der Strecken (besonders der Bell) kommt das den Trails sehr nahe die auch hier in der Umgebung fahre allerdings sind die dann halt doch mal mit Wurzelteppichen und "Steinfeldern" gespickt. Nur bei dem Bremswellen bin ich mir etwas unsicher die sind ja wohl sehr ruppig. Ein Bike leihen ziehe ich eigentlich nicht in Betracht.


----------



## Marc B (13. Juli 2015)

Die Frage wäre ja besonders, was Du vorhast- Skills verbessern oder just 4 fun mal die Strecken testen zum Beispiel  Pumptrack, Übungsparcours etc. sind ja gut, um sich zu verbessern (im Idealfall mit einem Coach oder zumindest sich mal filmen lassen). In Winterberg gibt es ja jetzt auch den Trailpark, also lohnt sich ein Besuch eh. Und gar nicht so weit weg kann man auch in Brilon und Willingen Spaß haben.

P.S.: Bremswellen sind nicht so schlimm, aber halt auch nicht so mega-spaßig z.B. mit einem Hardtail.


----------



## pndrev (13. Juli 2015)

Brille und Fullface sind Null Problem. Mit ein bisschen Suchen findest du sogar Goggles, die sich über die Brille tragen lassen (sogar bei meiner mit relativ großem Gestell). Würde ich auch empfehlen. Protektoren (Knie, Ellbogen) sowieso. Rucksack ist Blödsinn.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (13. Juli 2015)

Das Wichtigste: Aufwärmen und nach der ersten Abfahrt nicht aufgeben und wieder nach Hause fahren. 
Das Schwierigste, finde ich, ist wirklich sich auf die Strecke einzulassen.


----------



## Chainzuck (13. Juli 2015)

Hey,
über die Bikeparkfreigabe deines Rahmens würde ich mir Null gedanken machen. Du schreibst ja das du große Sprünge und Drops eh nicht anvisieren willst. Deswegen wird der Bikepark nicht viel härter sein als deine normalen Strecken (sofern sie wirklich Enduro light sind). Die ganzen Brechsandstrecken schonmal gar nicht. Die kannste mit jedem Rad fahren. Für die 4x ist das Primal sogar super.
Bremswellen sind halt einfach nervig und ermüdend, aber nicht schwierig. Die Bell Freecross wurde übrigens letzte Woche erst renoviert und dürfte noch in gutem Zustand sein die nächste Zeit. Schau das du die Kurven nicht auf der Hauptlinie durchfährst, wo jeder herfährt. Oberhalb und unterhalb dieser Linie sind die Wellen meist nicht so stark.
Ansonsten ist Fullface+Knie+Handschuhe das wichtigste und Rücken natürlich wenn du hast, wobei ein reiner Rückenschutz ausreicht. Taste dich langsam ran und zerbombe dich nicht in der ersten Abfahrt. Die Brechsand Strecken sind zwar einfach, aber auch schnell und die Kurven rutschig. Kenne keinen Anfänger der sich nicht am ersten Tag mind. einmal in einer Brechsandkurve gelegt hat. Der künstliche Untergrund ist halt Neuland. 
Ansonsten viel Spaß in WiBe! Mit dem Trailpark noch dazu ist es hier mittlerweile einfach nur ein riesen Spielplatz


----------



## KuSi89 (13. Juli 2015)

Na das klingt doch soweit schonmal gut!
Das mit der Brille konnte ich bei einem Kollegen der nen FullFace hat mal testen scheint ganz gut zu klappen. 
Allgemein möchte ich natürlich erstmal nen geilen Tag mit spaßigen Abfahrten haben, dazu dann ein bisschen Kurventechnik und sowas weiter üben. 
Schutzausrüstung hab ich dann soweit alles am Start bzw. kann es mir da leihen!
Steht nem geilen Tag nix mehr im Weg! 
Danke euch!


----------



## GravityFan (13. Juli 2015)

Zur Brille:
Was die Brille angeht solltest du nur noch darauf achten nicht zu lange mit aufgezogener Goggle rumzustehen, dadurch beschlägt die nämlich ruckzuck. Ich persönlich habe auch immer Probleme, dass der Helm mein Brillengestellt ein wenig zusammendrückt, sodass die Brille während der Fahrt hoch und runter wackelt (die Brille sitzt dann einfach nicht mehr eng am Kopf an). Deshalb fahre ich jetzt immer ohne Brille, das hängt aber natürlich von deinen Augen ab. Bei mir klappts ganz gut, da ich die Brille eher für ganz große Distanzen brauche.
Zum Bike:
Mit einem Hardtail hast du in Winterberg auf jeden Fall Spaß und lernst auch direkt mehr als wenn du mit nem Freerider da rumgurkst. Als ich das letzte mal mit einem Freerider da war hat der sich nur auf der ausgefahrenen Downhillstrecke und dem Singletrail gelohnt (waren beide in ziemlich ruppeligen Zustand). Ansonsten hast du mit einem Hardtail mehr Spaß. Die Freeridestrecke ist übrigens auch ganz leicht und meiner Meinung nach spaßiger als z.B. die Giro (oder Bell, oder Sixcross oder wie die jetzt auch heißt).


----------



## Hillside (13. Juli 2015)

Ich würde vielleicht noch in einen Reifen (Maxxis Minion DHF/DHR 2 oder DHR2/DHR2) investieren. Falls es ein Schwalbe sein soll: Magic Mary.


----------



## Kadauz (13. Juli 2015)

Auf jeden Fall FullFace und Knieprotektoren! Ellenbogenschoner haben mir auch schon oft den Arsch gerettet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pndrev (13. Juli 2015)

GravityFan schrieb:


> Zur Brille:
> Was die Brille angeht solltest du nur noch darauf achten nicht zu lange mit aufgezogener Goggle rumzustehen, dadurch beschlägt die nämlich ruckzuck.



1) Antibeschlagspray aus der Tankstelle auf die Brille. Eine Dose hält zig Jahre und muss auch nur ein- zweimal pro Jahr auf die Brille.

1b) Kurzfristig hilft tatsächlich Spucke. Wenn's soweit kommt, würde ich aber lieber ohne Goggle fahren. Brille hält den Fahrtwind ja eh schon vom Auge weg.

2) Wenn's trotzdem beschlägt, einfach paar mal die Goggle vom Gesicht wegziehen und so Luft bewegen. Und dann natürlich sofort losfahren, sonst ist wieder persönliche Nebel angesagt. 


Inzwischen kenn ich da fast jeden Trick... Kontaktlinsen vertrag ich nicht, ohne Brille geht nicht...

Bester Tip vor allem: An die Brille denken beim Ab- und Aufsetzen vom Fullface. Da hab ich noch am ehesten Brillen (fast) geschrottet.


----------



## xrated (13. Juli 2015)

Meine Brille ist relativ nah am Auge und ich hab Kunststoffgläser. Ne Goggle hab ich noch nie gebraucht. Und wahnsinnig teuer war die auch nicht, ist also nicht schlimm falls da ein Kratzer oder Steinschlag reinkommt.
Dafür schaut man halt im Gesicht aus wie Sau wenns regnet.
Was auch gut ist, mit Fullface hält die Brille extrem gut, hab sonst immer beim normalen MTB fahren das Problem das die rutscht.
Und es sollte nicht die empfindlichste superteure Designerbrille mit Leichtbaugestell sein.

Am wichtigsten finde ich Fullface, Rückenprotektor und Knie/Ellbogenschoner. Bin auch schon am Rennrad so blöd gestürzt das ich wegen Ellbogen ins Krankenhaus müsste. 
Sehe im Park immer ziemlich viele die nur mit Fullface rumfahren, würd ich nie machen.


----------



## everywhere.local (14. Juli 2015)

Hillside schrieb:


> Ich würde vielleicht noch in einen Reifen (Maxxis Minion DHF/DHR 2 oder DHR2/DHR2) investieren. Falls es ein Schwalbe sein soll: Magic Mary.


Reifen sind in dem Fall absolut überhaupt gar nicht relevant.


----------



## Hillside (14. Juli 2015)

bastifunbiker schrieb:


> Reifen sind in dem Fall absolut überhaupt gar nicht relevant.



Reifen sind immer relevant.


----------



## everywhere.local (14. Juli 2015)

Hillside schrieb:


> Reifen sind immer relevant.


er hat doch NN. Das reicht mehr als aus. Wieso dann noch 150€ für DH-Reifen ausgeben?


----------



## KuSi89 (14. Juli 2015)

Die Tipps für Brille sind schon mal gut, ich gucke aktuell noch ob ich ne günstige Goggle finde wo die Brille gut drunter passt aber die Möglichkeiten zum anprobieren sind hier leider eher mau.
Zu den Reifen ich werde die NN erstmal drauf lassen und gucken wie es läuft, werd mir vom Kollegen aber noch nen Fat Albert leihen und falls die NN zu wenig sein sollten, kurzzeitig aufziehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr_Crashdummy (14. Juli 2015)

Falls du ne Goggle über der Brille tragen willst, hol dir die hier: *Oakley Proven OTG MX Goggle
*
Die wurde speziell für Brillenträger entwickelt. Habe zwar keinen Unterschied zu meiner 100% gemerkt, aber ich hab auch kein fettes Gestell.
Bin irgendwann eh auf Kontaktlinsen umgestiegen und möchte das nicht mehr missen. Fahre die Goggle aber trotzdem noch... Paar Tageslinsen, falls du es verträgst, sind auf jeden Fall stressfreier. Ansonsten würde ich dir raten, einfach ein Brillenband zu nutzen und unter dem Fullface nur deine Brille zu tragen. Das hab ich damals bei meiner Halbschale auch gemacht. Fullface ist aber Pflicht aus meiner Sicht.

Wenn du schon mal in WiBe bist, würde ich an deiner Stelle aber auch mal die Freeride und den Northshore fahren (machen einfach zu viel Spaß um ausgelassen zu werden). Ggf. den SingleTrail und DH, wenn du da Spaß dran hast... Die Strecken kann man auch als Anfänger gut befahren, aber mit dem Primal hätte ich da wenig Spaß dran. Wirklich lieber Freerider leihen. Die Freecross (wenn renoviert), Fourcross und den Übungsparcour kannst du mit deinem Rad auf jeden Fall fahren.

Protektoren sollte man einfach selber wissen. Ich fahre immer mit Knieschonern und Handschuhen, weil ich das schon so angenehmer finde. Ellbogen schränkt mich generell ein, nehm ich also nur ganz selten bis gar nicht. Auf leichten, sicheren Strecken lass ich z.B. das Jacket weg und fahr ggf. mit Prot.-Shirt oder ganz ohne (deswegen nicht nackt). Neckbrace nur auf harten Pisten mit viel Überschlagsgefahr, ist auch sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig. Protektorenunterhose hab ich mir mal gegönnt und die hat sich gerade auf Brechsand schon bezahlt gemacht, weil man doch mal schnell seitlich wegrutscht.

Zu den Reifen sag ich lieber mal nix. Wenn du da bisschen Grip haben willst, brauchst du nur minimalen Luftdruck und dann bist du am Ende mehr am Schlauch wechseln, als dir lieb ist. Insofern würde das für mich ne sehr große Rolle spielen. Zumal ja deine Fahrtechnik sicher nicht perfekt ist. ;-) Schuh- und Pedalwahl find ich auch nicht gerade unwichtig. Genause wie entsprechendes Cockpit. Ich hoffe du fährst da nicht mit Rennrad-Clicks und 120er Vorbau und 640er Lenker runter...

Fazit:
1. Brillenband oder Kontaktlinsen und/oder Goggle drüber
2. Fullface!
3. Besser Leihbike mit mehr FW nehmen
4. Protektoren, so viele wie möglich, insofern du nicht eingeschränkt dadurch bist. Das birgt mMn die größte Sturzgefahr!
5. Reifen, siehe 3. oder FR/DH Reifen+Schläuche draufziehen


----------



## Hillside (14. Juli 2015)

Fat Albert ist auch super.


----------



## xrated (14. Juli 2015)

FA hat mit DH aber nichts zu tun.

Für was man unbedingt ne Goggle braucht hat mir auch niemand erklären können. Ein einziges mal ist mir ein wenig Dreck ins Auge, dass wird man wohl noch überleben.


----------



## Kadauz (14. Juli 2015)

Goggle brauchst Du, wenn Du z.B. auf einen Stein fällst der spitz zuläuft, Du in der Botanik landest und ein Stöckchen dumm herausragt ...

Alles schon gesehen.


----------



## Hillside (14. Juli 2015)

xrated schrieb:


> FA hat mit DH aber nichts zu tun.



Fat Albert ist auf jeden Fall besser als der alte Nobby Nick.


----------



## pndrev (14. Juli 2015)

xrated schrieb:


> Für was man unbedingt ne Goggle braucht hat mir auch niemand erklären können. Ein einziges mal ist mir ein wenig Dreck ins Auge, dass wird man wohl noch überleben.





Kadauz schrieb:


> Goggle brauchst Du, wenn Du z.B. auf einen Stein fällst der spitz zuläuft, Du in der Botanik landest und ein Stöckchen dumm herausragt ...




...du keine Lust hast, durch herumfliegende Steinchen die teuren Brillengläser zu zerkratzen.

Gibt auch (oder gerade) mit Brille ausreichend Gründe, wieso man lieber mit Goggle fährt. Der eine ist mehr anfällig für Augentränen durch Fahrtwind, der andere weniger. Meine Freundin hat ohne Sportbrille ab einem gewissen Tempo enorme Probleme, nur deswegen noch was zu sehen. Ich hab mit meiner normalen Brille so gut wie nie Probleme. Mit meiner alten Brille war's unmöglich, die hat den Wind genau falsch geleitet. Nur als Beispiel.


----------



## xrated (14. Juli 2015)

Kadauz schrieb:


> Alles schon gesehen.



Wo?

Und komplett ohne was vor dem Auge würde ich ja verstehen aber ich hab ja ein Kunststoffglas davor was sehr stabil ist.


----------



## xrated (14. Juli 2015)

pndrev schrieb:


> ...du keine Lust hast, durch herumfliegende Steinchen die teuren Brillengläser zu zerkratzen.



Hat weniger gekostet als diese 100% Dinger


----------



## Kadauz (14. Juli 2015)

xrated schrieb:


> Wo?
> 
> Und komplett ohne was vor dem Auge würde ich ja verstehen aber ich hab ja ein Kunststoffglas davor was sehr stabil ist.



Naja, dann fahr halt ohne... 
Ersteres (Stein) ist mir selbst schon passiert. Dabei hat mir der Goggle-Rand das Jochbein geschützt.


----------



## xrated (14. Juli 2015)

ok, blöd passiert. Wobei man sich halt auch nicht gegen alles schützen kann. Ich sag nur damals das mit Senna.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kadauz (14. Juli 2015)

Klar, letztendlich muss das jeder selbst wissen welches Risiko er eingeht. Ich kann da nur für mich sprechen...


----------



## pndrev (14. Juli 2015)

xrated schrieb:


> Hat weniger gekostet als diese 100% Dinger



Tja, meine nicht, also nehm ich lieber eine 40€ Goggle.


----------



## KuSi89 (15. Juli 2015)

Also ne Goggle hätte ich eigentlich schon gerne. Ich werd mich nochmal im Ski-bedarf und beim Optiker hier umgucken die sollen sowas wohl auch haben. Ja zu dein Reifen ich bin mir auch noch wirklich unsicher was den NN angeht. Ich möchte ungerne für meinen ersten Besuch in WiBe nen ~45€ Mantel kaufen, den ich ggf. später nicht mehr gebrauchen kann.


----------



## everywhere.local (15. Juli 2015)

KuSi89 schrieb:


> Also ne Goggle hätte ich eigentlich schon gerne. Ich werd mich nochmal im Ski-bedarf und beim Optiker hier umgucken die sollen sowas wohl auch haben. Ja zu dein Reifen ich bin mir auch noch wirklich unsicher was den NN angeht. Ich möchte ungerne für meinen ersten Besuch in WiBe nen ~45€ Mantel kaufen, den ich ggf. später nicht mehr gebrauchen kann.


Fahr mir den NN.


----------



## pndrev (15. Juli 2015)

...die ersten Bikepark Versuche hatte ich auf 2.2er Nobbys. Das passt schon, am Anfang wirst du's ja eh nicht übertreiben. Wenn es dir gefällt, kannst du immer noch ein paar dickere Schlappen kaufen, die du nur für Parkbesuche aufziehst.


----------



## GravityFan (15. Juli 2015)

@pndrev:
Gute Tipps zur Brille. Das mit dem Antibeschlagsspray müsste ich mal ausprobieren.

@KuSi89:

Was die Reifen angeht, war ich das erste mal mit Schwalbe Smart Sam Reifen in Winterberg. Schlechter geht es kaum und es hat trotzdem Spaß gemacht. Schnapp dir einfach dein Rad, zieh das Schutzgerümpel und ab dafür. Mehr braucht man am Anfang eh nicht.

Was die Goggle angeht, pass aber auf, dass du nicht irgendwelche gepolsterten Skidinger kaufst, die dann viel zu warm werden. Für 40 Euro kriegst du auf jeden Fall schon welche fürs Mountainbiken.
Goggle halte ich auch für wichtig, ein dicker Kratzer mitten im Sichtfeld erinnert mich an einen fiesen Ast im Gebüsch, der ohne Goggle nicht angenehm gewesen wäre. Außerdem tränen mir auch einfach die Augen sonst viel zu sehr.

Viel Spaß auf jeden Fall!


----------



## hulster (15. Juli 2015)

Kadauz schrieb:


> Goggle brauchst Du, wenn Du z.B. auf einen Stein fällst der spitz zuläuft, Du in der Botanik landest und ein Stöckchen dumm herausragt ...
> 
> Alles schon gesehen.



Yup - und passiert. Mir noch vor ein paar Wochen in Finale. Fullface, aber normale Sportbrille, die dann glücklicherweise auch geschützt hat. Hatte dann nen Kratzer am Wangenknochen.
Googles würde ich dementsprechend aber noch mehr in freier Wildbahn empfehlen. Im Park ist mehr der Grund die Geschwindigkeit und dass eventuell loses Material unter ne normale Brille geschleudert wird. Oder wenn man hinterherfährt.


----------



## smlyyy (20. Juli 2015)

GravityFan schrieb:


> @KuSi89:
> 
> *Was die Reifen angeht, war ich das erste mal mit Schwalbe Smart Sam Reifen in Winterberg. Schlechter geht es kaum und es hat trotzdem Spaß gemacht. Schnapp dir einfach dein Rad, zieh das Schutzgerümpel und ab dafür. Mehr braucht man am Anfang eh nicht.*
> 
> Viel Spaß auf jeden Fall!



Damit ist alles gesagt. Ich bin, "leider", auch ein Freund von 'viel Theorie im Vorfeld'.
Fahr nach Winterberg - nimm Dein Primal mit & hab Spaß.

Bin das erste mal mit Hardtail & Mountain King dort gewesen - im Herbst. Nass, rutschig, Reifen haben oftmals nicht gehalten.
Fazit: Geile Zeit, immer wieder. Grad wenn Du das erste mal dort bist / allgemein im Bikepark bist, gibt es 100 Dinge die wichtiger / interessanter sind als die Reifenwahl. (Insofern Du nicht mit Rennrad Bereifung anreist.) 

So far.


----------



## Ptech (20. Juli 2015)

smlyyy schrieb:


> Damit ist alles gesagt. Ich bin, "leider", auch ein Freund von 'viel Theorie im Vorfeld'.
> Fahr nach Winterberg - nimm Dein Primal mit & hab Spaß.
> 
> Bin das erste mal mit Hardtail & Mountain King dort gewesen - im Herbst. Nass, rutschig, Reifen haben oftmals nicht gehalten.
> ...



Stimmt...spätestens wenn man sieht wie Aaron Gwin OHNE Reifen fährt, relativiert sich die Reifendiskusion !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sittenstrolch (20. Juli 2015)

KuSi89 schrieb:


> Also ne Goggle hätte ich eigentlich schon gerne. Ich werd mich nochmal im Ski-bedarf und beim Optiker hier umgucken die sollen sowas wohl auch haben.



Ich empfehle zum Moppedladen zu gehen, viele "gleiche" "ähnliche" oder brauchbare Artikel wie Handschuhe und vor allem Brillen gibt es da schon mal günstiger bei gleicher Wertigkeit. Manchmal und je nachdem wo man geht sogar nen Rückenprotector für relativ günstig. Muss man aber alles anprobieren und gucken ob man zurecht kommt, wie immer halt.


----------



## everywhere.local (4. August 2015)

@KuSi89 wie wars?


----------



## KuSi89 (14. August 2015)

Hey Leute,
sry für die späte Antwort. Hab irgendwie keine Zeit gefunden.
Ich versuch mal alles der Reihe nach wieder zu geben, daher könnte es etwas länger werden.
Vielleicht hilft es irgendwann einem anderen Ersti )
Ich Berichte nur über den Conti, Bell Freecross, Fourcross und Übungsparcour, da ich mich auf die anderen Sachen nicht gewagt habe )
Also ich war mit nem Kumpel bei bestem Wetter im Park ich mit meinem Dartmoor Primal 26" und mein Kumpel mit nem Giant VT.
Nach ein paar Fahrten auf dem Bell Freecross und dem Conti war ich ganz gut im Lauf. Es hat Fun gemacht ein bisschen mit den Anliegern zu spielen und mehr Tempo in der Kurve zu gewinnen. Auf dem Bell musste ich später merken, dass meine Bremsen ein wenig ins Fading geraten sind aber alles noch im Rahmen. Insgesamt muss ich aber sagen, dass besonders der Bell wesentlich steiler und schneller ist als ich gedacht habe. Im Gegenzug ist dafür das Gelände (Bodenbeschaffenheit) eher sanft.
Gegen Mitte des Tages kam dann was kommen musste, ich hab mich gelegt... und zwar richtig 
Auf dem Bell bei der Einfahrt in einen Anlieger hab ich wohl nicht genug Druck aufs Vorderrad gebracht und ZACK! Abflug! Tat weh, hat geblutet aber nach ner Pause gingen noch ein paar Fahrten ;-) Wenn man schonmal da ist muss man das ja auch nutzen.
Naja am nächsten Tag beim Arzt weil plötzlich alles dick und blau war. Zuerst hieß es Verdacht auf gebrochene Kniescheibe (trotz Schoner)  hat sich dann aber nur als üble Prellung herausgestellt, dazu noch ne Rippenprellung. ---> Jackpot 
Aber insgesamt wars gut und ich werd auch nochmal in den Park fahren, allerdings habe ich gemerkt, dass mir etwas langsamere dafür ruppige und technische Abfahrten mehr liegen als schnelle Kurven, hohes Tempo und Tables.

So soweit ein kurzer Eindruck, sonst wird es doch zu ausladend jetzt noch ein paar Antworten zu (meinen) Fragen.
1. Fullface und Brille
Helm leihen war überhaupt kein Problem. Die Helme sind sehr gepflegt und sauber und insgesamt super. Soweit ich mich erinnere waren es alles Bell Helme. Einziger Kritikpunkt meiner kam mir relativ schwer vor. Da fällt mir ein ohne den Helm hätte ich keine Zähne mehr da ich bei dem Sturz schön mit dem Gesicht im Brechsand/ Kies eingeschlagen bin und gebremst habe :-/
Zur Brille, wenn man wie ich eine Kunststoff Brille mit flexiblen aber nicht dauerhaft biegsamen Kunststoff Bügeln hat kann man diese problemlos unterm Helm tragen ohne das sie irgendwie stört.

2. Reifen
Der Nobbynic in 2.25 vorne mit Dual Comp. lief soweit ganz gut. Bei höherem Tempo hat man auf den Brechsandbahnen ein bisschen den Eindruck gehabt das er nicht so viel Grip hatte. Nachdem Sturz bin ich vorne auf nen Fat Albert gewechselt und hatte direkt ein bisschen mehr Vertrauen. Aber insgesamt würde ich sagen der NN ist für die o.g. Tracks vollkommen in Ordnung sofern man es nicht übertreibt und sich langsam ran tastet.

3. Hardtail
Was soll ich sagen auf den o.g. Tracks absolut kein Problem! Auf dem Conti hab ich nen kleinen Drop an den Holzelementen mitgenommen lief soweit auch alles sauber!

4. Protektoren
Helm, Handschuhe, Knie, Protektorenrucksack hatte ich trotzdem noch auf ) für jemanden wie mich der sich ein wenig ran tastet und nicht auf Airtime oder Zeitjagt ist

5. Goggle
Ging ohne. 

Ohman jetzt ist doch ziemlich viel Text hier entstanden 

Insgesamt würde ich sagen jeder sollte mal nen BP besuchen und gucken ob das was für ihn ist, auch wenn dabei nur rauskommt das man eher auf was anderes steht. Kennt eure Grenzen und macht langsam! 
Der Mann in der Verleihstation gab mir den Tipp:
"Niemals schneller fahren, als der Schutzengel fliegen kann!!!"

Danke für eure Tipps!!!

Bei Fragen... fragen!

"Wenn du bis das alles gelesen hast... bist du cool!!!" )


----------



## Chainzuck (14. August 2015)

Schön das es dir gefallen hat!
Der Sturz auf der Freecross ist typisch, das passiert fast jedem am ersten Tag, ist mir auch damals passiert. Leicht und steil, ist ne komische kombi.


----------



## Floh (28. Oktober 2015)

Ich versuchs dann morgen mal. Will mein Banshee Rune das erste Mal artgerecht bewegen. Sollte schon den ganzen Sommer, hatte aber eine Innenband-Dehnung und deswegen die letzten acht Wochen keine wirkliche Action. Hab mich mit Fullface, Oberkörper-Panzer und Knie und Schienbeinschonern bewaffnet und es wird schon gehen.

Ist es schlechte Etikette, sich an jemanden ranzuhängen um den Speed für die Sprünge und Kurven nicht selbst abschätzen zu müssen? Ich war auf dem Übungsparcours, und ein Gefühl für die Geschwindigkeit bei den Tables zu kriegen ist echt nicht so einfach. Ich springe zwar sonst auch, aber eben Einzelsprünge und keine Serien, und beim zweiten oder dritten Sprung fehlte mir dann das Tempo.

Ach so, ich habe meinen DB Air schon etwas härter abgestimmt (mehr Dämpfung rein, vor allem HSC) und komme damit schon besser in die Luft, macht es Sinn auch die Gabel etwas härter einzustellen von der High Speed Compression? (RS Lyrik mit MiCo DH)?


----------



## everywhere.local (29. Oktober 2015)

Floh schrieb:


> Ist es schlechte Etikette, sich an jemanden ranzuhängen um den Speed für die Sprünge und Kurven nicht selbst abschätzen zu müssen? Ich war auf dem Übungsparcours, und ein Gefühl für die Geschwindigkeit bei den Tables zu kriegen ist echt nicht so einfach. Ich springe zwar sonst auch, aber eben Einzelsprünge und keine Serien, und beim zweiten oder dritten Sprung fehlte mir dann das Tempo.
> 
> Ach so, ich habe meinen DB Air schon etwas härter abgestimmt (mehr Dämpfung rein, vor allem HSC) und komme damit schon besser in die Luft, macht es Sinn auch die Gabel etwas härter einzustellen von der High Speed Compression? (RS Lyrik mit MiCo DH)?


Also wenn du dich an jemanden ranhängen willst, dann frag den Jemand bitte vorher. Dann sollte das kein Problem sein.
HSC nützt dir für Sprünge denkbar wenig. mehr LSC wäre die zu wählende Wahl 
Wenn du die Landungen pumpst, dann solltest du mehr als genug Speed bekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xrated (29. Oktober 2015)

KuSi89 schrieb:


> dazu noch ne Rippenprellung. ---> Jackpot



die sind am besten, verheilen dauert bis zu 6 Wo. Habe ich dieses Jahr bereits 2x gehabt. Einmal Fußknöchel und einmal am Rücken.


----------



## baschner (29. Oktober 2015)

xrated schrieb:


> die sind am besten, verheilen dauert bis zu 6 Wo. Habe ich dieses Jahr bereits 2x gehabt. Einmal Fußknöchel und einmal am Rücken.



lol, liest sich als hättest Du eine Rippenprellung am Fußknöchel gehabt


----------



## everywhere.local (30. Oktober 2015)

baschner schrieb:


> lol, liest sich als hättest Du eine Rippenprellung am Fußknöchel gehabt


er hat ja auch nix anderes behauptet, oder?


----------



## xrated (30. Oktober 2015)

Ne zusätzlich, insgesamt 4 Prellungen


----------



## Epictetus (30. Oktober 2015)

Ich hab mich bei den ersten Tables nicht getraut, die zu überspringen sondern bin einfach weiter hinten auf der Plattform gelandet ^^

Ein zweiter Parkbesuch steht noch aus, allerdings hass ich North-Shore sonst wie die Pest.


----------



## everywhere.local (2. November 2015)

ich habe zur Zeit das Gefühl, dass ich Angst vor den Landezonen habe und diese konsequent auslasse 


JustSkilled schrieb:


> Ein zweiter Parkbesuch steht noch aus, allerdings hass ich North-Shore sonst wie die Pest.


wieso? Fürchtest du den Absturz? Denkst du, du rutscht weg?
Von was für Shores reden wir? Also wie hoch / breit? Sprünge? Welche Oberfläche?


----------



## Epictetus (2. November 2015)

Bin schon 3m in die Tiefe gestürzt bei nem North Shore weil ne Rampen auffahrt nicht geschafft da zu langsam angefahren. Gleichgewicht verloren. Nach links abgekippr. Mit Schrecken davon gekommen. Alleine die Tatsache dass künstlich hoch gebaut ist und die Abgründe ungesichert sind hasse ich maximal. 

Ich mag die Bretter einfach nicht


----------



## everywhere.local (3. November 2015)

es ist schon ziemlich unüblich, dass man da ne Steigung einbaut. Der Höhengewinn sollte eigentlich durch das Gefälle vom Hang erfolgen. Wo war denn das?


----------



## Epictetus (3. November 2015)

War aufm TREK Runcatrail in Flims

Gesendet von meinem ONE A2003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## everywhere.local (3. November 2015)

JustSkilled schrieb:


> War aufm TREK Runcatrail in Flims
> 
> Gesendet von meinem ONE A2003 mit Tapatalk


was? am Fels (Sprung/Überfahrung) nach der "Engstelle" ?
Das ist wohl das einzige, wo es "bergauf" geht und das ist auch eher als Rampe zu sehen. 

Das ist doch aber keine 3 Meter hoch 
ausserdem gibt es da eine Umfahrung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Epictetus (3. November 2015)

Oder 2m. Wenn du auf dem Bike bist fällst da schon ordentlich. 

Genau die Stelle meine ich. Bin komplett blank auf den Rücken gefallen. Klar ist das eine recht schmale Rampe, das meine ich doch. Ich finde es trotz allem meh dass links ungesichert ist


----------



## everywhere.local (3. November 2015)

JustSkilled schrieb:


> Oder 2m. Wenn du auf dem Bike bist fällst da schon ordentlich.
> 
> Genau die Stelle meine ich. Bin komplett blank auf den Rücken gefallen. Klar ist das eine recht schmale Rampe, das meine ich doch. Ich finde es trotz allem meh dass links ungesichert ist


ja, verstehe ich alles und geb dir da auch ein Stück weit Recht.
Andererseits ist das, wenn ich mich recht erinnere, auch schwarz (schwierig) gekennzeichnet.
Ich bin der Meinung, dass diese Stelle mit entsprechender Fahrtechnik und korrekter Selbsteinschätzung ziemlich safe zu fahren ist.


----------



## Epictetus (3. November 2015)

Ja, war schwarz. An das meiste kann man sich sonst ran tasten beim Runcatrail, die restlichen schwarzen waren okay. 

Gesendet von meinem ONE A2003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## everywhere.local (4. November 2015)

JustSkilled schrieb:


> Ja, war schwarz. An das meiste kann man sich sonst ran tasten beim Runcatrail, die restlichen schwarzen waren okay.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem ONE A2003 mit Tapatalk



Dranbleiben und üben 
Wenn du viel Shores fährst, bekommst Routine und die Problemchen schwinden


----------



## frogmatic (4. November 2015)

bastifunbiker schrieb:


> Also wenn du dich an jemanden ranhängen willst, dann frag den Jemand bitte vorher. Dann sollte das kein Problem sein.


Für "jemand" ist es auch besser zu wissen, dass er jemand anderen zieht, dann bremst er vielleicht nicht abrupt...


JustSkilled schrieb:


> Bin schon 3m in die Tiefe gestürzt bei nem North Shore weil ne Rampen auffahrt nicht geschafft da zu langsam angefahren. Gleichgewicht verloren. Nach links abgekippr. Mit Schrecken davon gekommen. Alleine die Tatsache dass künstlich hoch gebaut ist und die Abgründe ungesichert sind hasse ich maximal.
> 
> Ich mag die Bretter einfach nicht


Im bikepark sehe ich es als meine Pflicht an, mir alles vorher anzuschauen, bevor ich es fahre. 
Es gibt halt Stellen wie Drops, Doubles, Northshores (!) die eben nicht komplett auf Sicht fahrbar sind, ohne sie zu kennen, wenn man nicht seeehr (!) routiniert ist (und auch das sehe ich kritisch).


----------



## Epictetus (4. November 2015)

Wie willst du dir denn alle Stellen vorher anschauen wenn die kids hinter dir speeden? Kannst bei den shores ja auch nie vom shore runter. Insofern einfach gesagt


----------



## everywhere.local (4. November 2015)

frogmatic schrieb:


> Für "jemand" ist es auch besser zu wissen, dass er jemand anderen zieht, dann bremst er vielleicht nicht abrupt...


das meinte ich doch. und manchmal möchte ich auch einfach nicht, dass wer hinter mit fährt - z.B. wenn ich weiss, dass es möglich ist, dass ich zeitnah den Boden teste


----------



## everywhere.local (4. November 2015)

JustSkilled schrieb:


> Wie willst du dir den alle Stellen vorher anschauen wenn die kids hinter dir speeden? Kannst bei den shores ja auch nie vom shore runter. Insofern einfach gesagt


also bitte. aufm dem Runca kannst (fast) überall anhalten. und du musst ja auch nicht direkt die schwarzen lines fahren. Wenn jemand hinter dir "speedet", kannst denjenigen ja vorbei lassen. zumal man eh selten jemanden dort trifft


----------



## Epictetus (4. November 2015)

Soweit ich weiß passen keine 2 auf die Bretter, aber da muss man sich ja jetzt nicht drüber streiten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frogmatic (4. November 2015)

JustSkilled schrieb:


> Wie willst du dir denn alle Stellen vorher anschauen wenn die kids hinter dir speeden? Kannst bei den shores ja auch nie vom shore runter. Insofern einfach gesagt


1. wer vorne fährt hat Recht, egal was hinter ihm passiert; das muss man sich selbst zugestehen.
1b. im Umkehrschluss sollte man immer damit rechnen, dass der Vordermann das unerwartete tut...

2. ich bin halt schon älter und vorsichtiger und fahre eben nicht blindlings auf Shores.

Du kannst es ja halten wie du willst, aber ich maule mich nicht gerne und kucke lieber vorher.


----------



## Chainzuck (4. November 2015)

Ne northshore würde ich mir immer vorher anschauen. Und auch nicht blindlings jemandem hinter herfahren. War mal mit paar Leuten auf der Winterberger Northsore unterwegs, die die Strecke nicht kannten. Blöd wenn man dann die Wippe für einen normalen drop hält, der erste fährt drüber(springt),Wippe geht hinten hoch und der nächste war mit nem Brett auf Augenhöhe konfrontiert. Ist nochmal gut gegangen, aber gruselig...


----------



## everywhere.local (4. November 2015)

JustSkilled schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß passen keine 2 auf die Bretter, aber da muss man sich ja jetzt nicht drüber streiten


sicher nicht, aber es gibt keine langen und daneben ist auch oft Platz. Die meisten sind ja auch sehr flach, sodass man herunter fahren kann.

Ich will mich nicht streiten. Ich versuche nur dir zu "helfen".


----------



## frogmatic (4. November 2015)

bastifunbiker schrieb:


> Ich will mich nicht streiten. Ich versuche nur dir zu "helfen".


Willst du "helfen", oder wirklich helfen?


----------



## everywhere.local (4. November 2015)

frogmatic schrieb:


> Willst du "helfen", oder wirklich helfen?


geht dich n Scheißdreck an


----------



## Epictetus (4. November 2015)

Why so serious


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frogmatic (4. November 2015)

bastifunbiker schrieb:


> geht dich n Scheißdreck an


Immmer


----------



## Alumini (4. November 2015)

Chainzuck schrieb:


> Blöd wenn man dann die Wippe für einen normalen drop hält


Blöd ist es, als Hintermann keinen Abstand zu halten, und dazu noch, wie der Vordermann auch schon, das "Achtung Wippe" Schild zu übersehen.


----------



## everywhere.local (5. November 2015)

Alumini schrieb:


> Blöd ist es, als Hintermann keinen Abstand zu halten, und dazu noch, wie der Vordermann auch schon, das "Achtung Wippe" Schild zu übersehen.


ich könnte aus eigener Erfahrung die Liste nahezu beliebig lang fortführen, was sonst noch so saublöd ist


----------



## Chainzuck (5. November 2015)

Alumini schrieb:


> Blöd ist es, als Hintermann keinen Abstand zu halten, und dazu noch, wie der Vordermann auch schon, das "Achtung Wippe" Schild zu übersehen.


Das ist doch genau das was ich damit gesagt habe.


----------



## Alumini (5. November 2015)

Chainzuck schrieb:


> Das ist doch genau das was ich damit gesagt habe.


Sorry, habe bei Dir nicht genau verstanden, wer nun blöd war, der Vor- oder der Hinterherfahrer. 

Ich kann aber auch blindlings hinter jemandem herfahren, und trotzdem Abstand halten. Dann springe ich vielleicht auch unbeabsichtigt das Roadgap (Beispiel), aber ihm nicht auf den Kopf falls er sich mault.


----------



## Epictetus (5. November 2015)

Blind folgen und dann dauert es so lange, bis jemand das Video hier postet? Wirklich?


----------



## hulster (8. November 2015)

Wie? @pndrev kannte die Lemminge noch nicht? 

...hat aber wenig mit dem hier Beschriebenen zu tun. Der Schnellere hat Abstand zu halten. Verschätzt er sich halt beim losfahren (zu früh) oder hat der Vorausfahrende mal nen echten Hänger ist das egal. Ich habe keinen zu bedrängen. Schlechter Stil!!!.


----------



## pndrev (8. November 2015)

Hm? Klar kenn' ich die, ist eines meiner Lieblingsvideos... Wie kommst du jetzt drauf?


----------



## everywhere.local (8. November 2015)

Meine Freundin fährt absolut nicht langsam, eher sogar recht zügig und wird in Lenzerheide z.B. sehr oft bedrängt oder sogar überholt. Obwohl die Abschnitte recht überschaubar sind - von der Länge her


----------



## hulster (9. November 2015)

pndrev schrieb:


> Hm? Klar kenn' ich die, ist eines meiner Lieblingsvideos... Wie kommst du jetzt drauf?



Erweckte den Eindruck, da du es als "Gewinner" gewertet hast. Ist ja schon ein wenig her.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pndrev (9. November 2015)

Das Video bekommt bei mir immer den Gewinner-Stempel. Ist einfach zu herrlich, auch wenn's Fake ist...


----------



## everywhere.local (9. November 2015)

pndrev schrieb:


> Das Video bekommt bei mir immer den Gewinner-Stempel. Ist einfach zu herrlich, auch wenn's Fake ist...



was soll da fake sein?


----------



## Alumini (10. November 2015)

bastifunbiker schrieb:


> was soll da fake sein?


Niemand fährt mehr ohne Abklatschritual in eine Bikeparkstrecke!


----------



## everywhere.local (10. November 2015)

Alumini schrieb:


> Niemand fährt mehr ohne Abklatschritual in eine Bikeparkstrecke!


Das ist die Weiterentwicklung. Das Aufklatschritual


----------



## hulster (12. November 2015)

bastifunbiker schrieb:


> Das ist die Weiterentwicklung. Das Aufklatschritual



Wenn se abgeklatsche hätten, wären se vielleicht nicht aufgeklatscht?


----------



## everywhere.local (12. November 2015)

hulster schrieb:


> Wenn se abgeklatsche hätten, wären se vielleicht nicht aufgeklatscht?


wir werden es nie erfahren


----------

